# For Serious UFO Followers Only



## fmdog44 (Dec 30, 2020)

Saw this story on a two hour documentary on the Travel Channel tonight. It was the most intriguing documentary I have ever seen. It is called "The UFO Phenomenon". This attachment is considered the best Close Encounter in history. You may agree. Enjoy.
The Still Unexplained 1994 Ariel School UFO Alien Encounter - UFO Insight


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

Fascinating, spooky, and mystifying.

The more and more I give thought to extraterrestrial beings, the more and more I am convinced that such life forms exist. 

Super great article, FM!

Thanks you for it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 30, 2020)

What are your thoughts on this happening, FM?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2020)

The documentary was the most enlightening I have seen to date and I have seen them all. The core of this film was pro "they are here" and supported by presidents, speaker of the house, several astronauts, military and commercial pilots and scientists. Some of their witness stories were incredible. I have never held to the idea Earth alone supports life. The story about the children is one of three that included seeing the creatures and the reports all described the visitors to be very similar in appearance. To me they are not only here but have been here since long, long ago. Why they are here without making any effort to communicate is a mystery.  Aunt Marg if you get a chance to view the entire two hour documentary please take the time to view it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 31, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The documentary was the most enlightening I have seen to date and I have seen them all. The core of this film was pro "they are here" and supported by presidents, speaker of the house, several astronauts, military and commercial pilots and scientists. Some of their witness stories were incredible. I have never held to the idea Earth alone supports life. The story about the children is one of three that included seeing the creatures and the reports all described the visitors to be very similar in appearance. To me they are not only here but have been here since long, long ago. Why they are here without making any effort to communicate is a mystery.  Aunt Marg if you get a chance to view the entire two hour documentary please take the time to view it.


Thanks, FM, I definitely will.

I've found a series of shorter versions on YouTube and will be watching, one being just shy of an hour long.


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

I had no idea that shadow people were associated with abductions.
That is a really great article, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

Wow!  I believe they are out there...or possibly even here already. Exciting or what????


----------



## Rosemarie (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm glad that at last we have gone beyond 'Do UFOs exist' to 'Who are they and what do they want?'


----------



## Don M. (Jan 1, 2021)

As vast as the universe is, I find it hard to believe that the Earth is the only planet with intelligent life.  I think the day will come when humanity reaches for the stars, and finds other worlds with life....many of which may be far more intelligent than us.  I'm sure we have been visited in the past, but those "people" probably don't consider us worthwhile of sharing their knowledge...yet.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2021)

On coast to coast radio last night, they were discussing ufos, shadow people, and all kinds of entities and believe these are all tied in together as one big alien visit. It was an interesting theory to say the least.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 1, 2021)

If you look at some of the really old paintings, there seem to be what we call a UFO in some of the paintings.  I think that it is quite possible that we have extra-terrestrials here, and that they have been in communication with some of the top governments of the larger countries. I think that nothing has been released because it would cause so much panic if it were suddenly announced to the world. 

This is just one example of UFO’s in old painting, but if you search for that on google, there are many more that show ships and ET’s . Even some of the old Egyptian carvings look like a modern helicopter.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 1, 2021)

This picture is from Yelm, Washington,  and was posted on social media. Now days, it is hard to tell whether real or photoshopped, but interesting if real.  
Yelm is in the vicinity of Mt. Rainier, where there have been reports of other unusual sightings.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 1, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Saw this story on a two hour documentary on the Travel Channel tonight. It was the most intriguing documentary I have ever seen. It is called "The UFO Phenomenon". This attachment is considered the best Close Encounter in history. You may agree. Enjoy.
> The Still Unexplained 1994 Ariel School UFO Alien Encounter - UFO Insight


I've never even heard of that one till now. Tried to look into it further but there isn't much about it anywhere online.

Thanks for posting this, FM.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm quite sure that extraterrestrials are here among us, and have been from the beginning.    I don't know what to think about the flying saucer sightings and lore, but it makes for good entertainment.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2021)

Given the incredible distances with space travel I doubt there are extraterrestrials here, but hey, why not, maybe wormholes are express elevators.  Unlikely but not impossible I guess.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2021)

I believe they have been here before man but I can't think of what they want and what they are doing. It's all pretty crazy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Given the incredible distances with space travel I doubt there are extraterrestrials here, but hey, why not, maybe wormholes are express elevators.  Unlikely but not impossible I guess.


We need to remember that we judge the likelihood of ETs being able to get here by our *limited* knowledge. If there are races of people who have been here far longer than we have, I don't doubt they have superior methods of travel and communicating that we've only scratched the surface of (at best).

Regarding the OP...I'll read the article later today but I have an online friend I've known for 13 years. He claims to have been abducted more than once. We've talked on the phone and his stories never waver. He's a gifted man, compassionate man who I know isn't believed by some of our other online friends. Also my online BFF who is a very smart, knowledgable historian has a good friend who told her of his abduction experiences. He is well known in the UFO community. She says she believes him. There have been an awful lot of people who claim to have been abducted.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 28, 2021)

Oh I believe they are here...and have been for a very long time. Life is full of so many mysteries, isn’t it?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh I believe they are here...and have been for a very long time. Life is full of so many mysteries, isn’t it?


Belief isn't facts.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Belief isn't facts.


I don’t deal much in facts. Other than the fact I am going to die. That one I do know for sure!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> I don’t deal much in facts. Other than the fact I am going to die. That one I do know for sure!!!


Well!  Now that you've put in That Way, I see your point!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Given the incredible distances with space travel I doubt there are extraterrestrials here, but hey, why not, maybe wormholes are express elevators.  Unlikely but not impossible I guess.



I think that we can only look at this possibility of how they travel through space from our own abilities to travel through space, and other extraterrestrial civilizations might have something totally different that they use to travel because they are so far advanced from where we are at right now.
A person can get on an airplane in New York City and be on the ground in Portland Oregon in a matter of a few hours.
However, it took the Lewis and Clark expedition months to get out there, simply because their ability to travel was so far less advanced than ours is nowadays.
If these extraterrestrials look similar to us, or have the capability to do that, then they could have been here for centuries, and we would never have realized it.

I find it interesting that we have civilizations that live in remote places, like in the Amazon jungles, that have never developed beyond a very primitive culture, and at the same time, we have other countries where progress is being made all of the time.
It makes me wonder if maybe we have had some help and information that took some of the people on this earth further in development than we would have done, if left on our own.
Would we still be living in jungles or caves and hunting our food with wooden clubs and throwing rocks ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Belief isn't facts.


That's true, those 2 words have different meanings. You can believe in facts because, obviously, they're proven, but you can also believe in possibilities, and I believe that possibilities are endless.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 28, 2021)

Yup


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I think that we can only look at this possibility of how they travel through space from our own abilities to travel through space, and other extraterrestrial civilizations might have something totally different that they use to travel because they are so far advanced from where we are at right now.
> A person can get on an airplane in New York City and be on the ground in Portland Oregon in a matter of a few hours.
> However, it took the Lewis and Clark expedition months to get out there, simply because their ability to travel was so far less advanced than ours is nowadays.
> If these extraterrestrials look similar to us, or have the capability to do that, then they could have been here for centuries, and we would never have realized it.
> ...


Using flight as an example was a great analogy.

As for primitive tribes, I think they've been living within the limits of their beliefs without ever challenging them or even realizing that their tribal laws _can_ be challenged. I remember a documentary that said a certain tribe thought that the forest they lived in was the whole world, like that was it, and there wasn't any other place and no other people.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 28, 2021)

Well I'd like to think there is no one like me anywhere else, but I'm pretty sure that's not true.


----------

